# Zeichentabelle auswählen



## knipseringo (2. Dezember 2007)

*Zeichentabelle auswählen*

Hallo,

habe jetzt mal auf dem Zweitrechner Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" aufgespielt. Hab es sogar hinbekommen mit ISDN ins Netz zu kommen 
Manche emails und Webseiten benutzen aber einen Zeichencode, wo deutsche Sonderzeichen (ö,ü,ä usw) falsch dargestellt werden. Ebenso ist es bei manchen emails so. Nun hab ich nirgends in Linux gefunden, wo ich die Codetabelle auswählen kann. Wisst ihr wo das geht?


----------



## 2fink (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeichentabelle auswählen*

welchen browser benutzt du? firefox? dann kannst es normal unter "ansicht" --> zeichencodierung auswählen.

mfg


----------

